# Red Tailed Sharks...



## CmdrSlack (Oct 12, 2010)

I just got a red tailed shark over the weekend. She's awesome. I have noticed, however, that her dorsal and two bottom fins have white tips. All of the photos I've seen of the BTS show all black fins or fins with tiny tips of color. 

Did I get something genetically nifty, or something that is perhaps ill?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've seen them with white tips before, so I would have to say it is normal. Unless of course the white looks fuzzy then that could be a whole new ballgame.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yep ive sen em with white on the tips of their fins, like james said as long as it doesnt look fuzzy or fungusy its fine. As my bala sharks grew up they started to develop white edges to their fins and they are 100% healthy.


----------



## CmdrSlack (Oct 12, 2010)

Good. I had a tough time wrangling her from the bag into the net. I was afraid that I'd damaged her fins (the side fins have no white) or that there was something wrong. 

The white is clearly part of the fin and not something growing, so huzzah. I have a nifty looking shark. I just took on some side work that netted me enough dough to get a bit silly with a planted tank, so I'm going to have to get another for that tank....or move her there and put the newbie in the 10 gal. I guess it depends which one is cooler.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Do you have her in a 10g now? If so, you're gonna want to get her a bigger pad.


----------

